# Topics > Risk of AI > War and weapons >  The bomb disposal police robot killed a man, Dallas, USA

## Airicist

Article "Police use of robot to kill Dallas shooting suspect is new, but not without precursors"

by Darrell Etherington
July 8, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "What it means when a bomb disposal robot is used as a weapon"

by Lance Ulanoff
July 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Police used robot to kill shooter

Published on Jul 9, 2016




> Dallas police say the shooter was killed by an explosive device delivered by a robot, the first time a police robot has been involved in a civilian's death.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Police: Robot use in Dallas justified"

by Todd Feathers
July 17, 2016





> The Remotec Andros Mark V-A1 robot, which was used by the Dallas police to kill sniper Micah Johnson in the July 7 attack.

----------


## ConwayBill

It's just a remote-controlled mechanism.
Not AI.
In fact, the use of remotely controlled robot, from a moral point of view, is no different from any other murder at a distance (sniper rifle for example).

----------

